# SBC - Southern Cross Broadcasting



## Dutchy3 (8 January 2006)

Bears seemed to have run out of puff on this one.

Cab be a good sign for the Bulls when Bear days (1) fail to make lower lows.

13.00 will need to hold and looking for a BIG WHITE reversal, on heavier volume for a quick return to the 15.00 area


----------

